# oops



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

oops!! I put too much direct-set starter in my milk (I'm at the ripening stage)....like, i put twice as much in......I am making colby cheese. Will it be ok? I hate to throw it all out.......


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how abt doubling the whole batch 
I really don't have a clue have never made it


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't have enough milk (right now) and I already started the ripening. or 2 presses. or one for a wheel that big.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

OK, I just read that it might cause the cheese to be too acidic. Is there a way to reduce the acid in the cheese right now? I just added the rennet. I am continuing on with the process because once you start, you can't stop. I needed 1/4 tsp. DS culture and I put in 1/2 tsp by accident. I am such a dunce! This is my third attempt at making hard cheese and I just cant seem to get it right......I really do follow recipes rather well, actually! I dunno why I can't seem to get this.....


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright, well, it didnt' set up right. LIke, it didnt' make a big curd, like it usually does and I know my rennet is good (keep in fridge, less than 6 months old.). I'm just hanging it like soft cheese and hoping it tastes ok to be that.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well lets hope for the best


----------

